# 9 month old Golden losing hair - vet confused.



## Doc Fluty (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello everyone, this is Shadow (named from homeward bound lol) and he is nine months old. He is akc registered and a full golden retriever.

A month or so back he started losing hair on his back hide... seems to be getting worse.

He is up to date on all vaccinations and they did some stool and other tests to see worms or whatever, everything came back negative.

The vet is from benefield. She recommended some shampoo and more water cause she thought it was irritated skin due to outside heat and him tipping his water over often.

So I was wondering if you guys have any better idea about maybe a breed specific issue.

thank you for any help you can give.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Have you had his thyroid checked? If I remember correctly, low thyroid levels can lead to hair loss. 

Is the skin flaky or otherwise ill-looking?

ETA - check out this source: http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/hypothyroidism-in-dogs



> This is a disease of thyroid deficiency. The thyroid gland sits on the throat below the larynx. Its function is to produce the hormones thyroxine (T4) and triiodothyronine (T3), which control the rate of metabolism. Thus, dogs with hypothyroidism have metabolic rates below normal. Hypothyroidism, in most cases, is caused by autoimmune thyroiditis (also called lymphocytic thyroiditis), which results in destruction of thyroid tissue. Autoimmune thyroiditis is known to be an inherited disease. Idiopathic thyroid gland atrophy is a rare cause of hypothyroidism. The cause of both types of thyroid gland atrophy is unknown, but environmental and dietary factors are possible contributing factors.
> 
> The disease occurs most often in middle-aged dogs of medium and large breeds, but has been seen in virtually every breed and in mixed breeds as well. The breeds most commonly affected are the Golden Retriever, Doberman Pinscher, Irish Setter, Miniature Schnauzer, Dachshund, Shetland Sheepdog, Cocker Spaniel, Airedale Terrier, Labrador Retriever, Greyhound, Scottish Deerhound, and others. Hypothyroidism is the most common endocrine skin disease in dogs-but it is still less common than other skin diseases. Coat and skin changes are bilateral and symmetrical. A typical sign is poor hair regrowth, which is most noticeable after the dog has been clipped.
> 
> ...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This could be mange, I encourage you to find another vet. They need to do a skin scraping to find out if it is mange and what type it is. If not mange, it could be fungal. But in any case I would find a different vet.

Hopefully some members of the board that live in your area can recommend a good one.


----------



## Doc Fluty (Nov 27, 2013)

After doing some quick online research I thought the thyroid as well. It says its typically middle and older dogs... so i was wondering if a (at the time) 7 month old would experience these symptoms already.

Thats why I wanted to post here to see if Goldens typically have this or if someone here has seen it before. It just set on the last 2 months or so when it was really hot out...

I will have to look into Mange. We just got stationed here by the Navy... so not too familiar with the vet quality. 

Looks like we will have to check the thyroid if it doesn't clear up.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I would test for thyroid as well as mange.
Any chance you could get a dermatology vet to take a look at it?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Doc Fluty said:


> After doing some quick online research I thought that as well. It says its typically middle and older dogs... so i was wondering if a (at the time) 7 month old would experience these symptoms already.
> 
> Thats why I wanted to post here to see if Goldens typically have this or if someone here has seen it before. It just set on the last 2 months or so when it was really hot out...
> 
> Looks like we will have to check the thyroid if it doesn't clear up.


I personally, wouldn't wait for it to clear up. While it is more common to see middle age dogs with this problem, I wouldn't put it out of the realm of possibility. I had a 7 month old puppy tear BOTH his ACLs, which is also seen is more older dogs. 

If this were my puppy, I would have both a full thyroid panel done (and even LOW NORMAL is too low for Goldens) preferably by Dr. Dodd. You can find their facility website here (Thyroid Conditions). And I would do a skin scraping to see if there is an infection in the skin.


----------



## Doc Fluty (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you guys. I am looking over the form now and reading up on the literature.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please do not let this continue any longer, if he has had it for two months you are behind the ball getting it treated. Please find another vet now and have tests run to find out what it is. You very well could have a lot of coat loss and skin infection if you leave this any longer without treatment. This is not a wait and see condition.


----------



## Doc Fluty (Nov 27, 2013)

I did take Shadow to the vet and we did a fungus test and skin scrape.

He tested positive for Red Mange.

I now have him on a daily dose of Ivermectin and will be headed back to the vet every two weeks to have a check up on his progress.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope Shadow's skin condition clears up quickly.

He's a handsome boy. 

Welcome to the forum BTW, hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Doc Fluty (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you.

While I was at the vet yesterday I literally had an entire random family (3 kids and a mom) on the floor rubbing his belly and loving him. He gets attention everywhere he goes... hes a really handsome dog and so friendly even with a 6 month hold that wanted to rub his nose... he bowed and was so gentle. Which is totally different than his normal hyper self lol

I heard this is due, in part, to a weak immune system. Are there some vitamins or something I can also give him to help boost his immune system?

Here is a shot I got of him while playing in the backyard a few minutes ago


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi there! Joining in late! I do not live far from you, so if you ever need any help, you can email me @ [email protected]

I know good vets in the area and I could possibly give you advice.

Kelli


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Doc Fluty said:


> I did take Shadow to the vet and we did a fungus test and skin scrape.
> 
> He tested positive for Red Mange.
> 
> I now have him on a daily dose of Ivermectin and will be headed back to the vet every two weeks to have a check up on his progress.


I am glad you got a diagnoses, it can be treated successfully. I have fostered a dog that had generalized demodex (red mange) over his entire body, he had lost nearly all his coat, along with a terrible skin infection. He recovered and grew back a glorious coat and is a big healthy boy now.


----------

